

Start-up Offers New Hires $10,000, and All the Accoutrements of Hipsterdom - DealsForHackers
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/06/02/start-up-offers-new-hires-ten-grand-lifetime-supply-of-beer/?smid=tw-nytimes&seid=auto

======
douglasludlow
This is Doug, Hipster's CEO. I'm happy to share the results of the campaign
(if you're interested).

Yesterday, we launched the following page: jobs.useHipster.com

Essentially, we're offering a years worth of PBR, $10,000, and a whole bunch
of Hipster swag if we end up hiring someone you refer.

The results are blowing us away. Here are the results of the campaign to date:

Yesterday, we had 12,296 unique visits to our jobs page. So far, 24 hours in,
we've gotten 240 applications.

50% of those are for marketing / BD / sales / joke candidates, so not helpful.

40% of the applications are for developers, ranging in quality and location
(not right for us, but potentially for others).

However, 10% of the applicants (so about 25 of them) are A+ candidates -
people from our competitors, and from Google, Twitter, SalesForce, Oracle,
AOL, and other top startups. All 20 of these people are seemingly eager to
join.

Getting these 20 people into interviews would have cost hundreds of thousands
in recruiter's fees, and we did it for free.

If you have questions about how we did this, feel free to email me at Doug
(at) useHipster.com

~~~
crystalis
Do the 10% of applicants you want somehow not fall under sales or development?

------
bkaid
They also mass email spammed their entire database to let people know about
it.

